# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Những kỷ lục đang chờ phá tại V-League 2011

## haminhjob

*Đã có hàng lo**ạ**t k**ỷ** l**ụ**c đ**ượ**c xác l**ậ**p* *ở** 10 mùa gi**ả**i chuyên nghi**ệ**p v**ừ**a qua. Th**ế** nh**ư**ng căn c**ứ** vào di**ễ**n bi**ế**n c**ủ**a V-League 2011 cho đ**ế**n h**ế**t vòng đ**ấ**u th**ứ** 22, nhi**ề**u kh**ả** năng s**ẽ** có thêm m**ộ**t s**ố** k**ỷ** l**ụ**c b**ị** phá* *ở** mùa gi**ả**i năm nay.*
*1. K**ỷ** l**ụ**c ghi nhi**ề**u bàn th**ắ**ng nh**ấ**t trong m**ộ**t mùa gi**ả**i*

Kỷ lục này hiện do CLB ĐT.LA nắm giữ với thành tích ghi được 51 bàn ở mùa giải 2008. Để phá được kỷ lục này, các đội bóng đang ghi được nhiều bàn thắng nhất V-League 2011 hiện nay là HN.T&T và HA.GL (đều ghi được 43 bàn) cần phải sút tung lưới các đối thủ thêm ít nhất là 9 bàn nữa trong những vòng đấu còn lại của mùa giải năm nay. Lợi thế đang thuộc về HN.T&T bởi họ còn được đá 5 trận nữa (một trận đá bù với K.KH) trong khi HA.GL chỉ còn có 4 trận.

*2. K**ỷ** l**ụ**c c**ầ**u th**ủ** ghi nhi**ề**u bàn th**ắ**ng nh**ấ**t trong m**ộ**t mùa gi**ả**i*

Cựu tiền đạo của CLB SHB.ĐN Almeida hiện đang là người nắm giữ kỷ lục “Cầu thủ ghi nhiều bàn thắng nhất trong một mùa giải” với thành tích ghi được 23 bàn ở mùa giải 2008. Trong khi đó, ở mùa giải năm nay, chân sút Evaldo của HA.GL hiện đã có tổng cộng 20 lần sút tung lưới đối phương sau 22 vòng đấu. Chính vì thế, chỉ cần ghi được thêm 4 bàn thắng nữa trong 4 trận đấu còn lại, tiền đạo người Brazil này sẽ phá được kỷ lục mà người đồng hương Almeida đang nắm giữ
 
<div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">Evaldo (10) hiện đã có tổng cộng 20 lần sút tung lưới đối phương​</div> </div> 
*3. Kỷ lục thắng nhiều trận nhất trong một mùa giải*

Trong 26 trận của mùa giải 2007, B.Bình Dương đã giành được chiến thắng trong 16 trận đấu. Và cho đến thời điểm này, đây vẫn là thành tích tốt nhất của các đội bóng tham dự V-League. Còn ở mùa giải năm nay, cho đến thời điểm này, SLNA đang là đội bóng giành được nhiều trận thắng nhất - 13 trận và nếu đội bóng xứ Nghệ giành thắng lợi trong cả 4 trận đấu còn lại của mùa giải thì họ không những sẽ chắc chắn vô địch V-League 2011 mà còn phá được kỷ lục thắng nhiều trận nhất trong một mùa giải của Bình Dương đã tồn tại từ 4 năm nay.

*4. Kỷ lục cầu thủ nội ghi nhiều bàn thắng nhất trong 1 mùa giải*

Tiền đạo Công Vinh hiện là cầu thủ nội ghi được nhiều bàn thắng nhất trong một mùa giải với thành tích ghi được 14 bàn ở V-League 2009. Hiện tại, sau vòng đấu thứ 22, cầu thủ nội ghi được nhiều bàn thắng nhất đang là Công Vinh (HN.T&T) và Đình Tùng (Thanh Hóa) - cùng ghi được 9 bàn. Nếu trong các vòng đấu còn lại, Công Vinh và Đình Tùng có thể sút tung lưới đối phương thêm 6 bàn nữa thì họ sẽ xác lập nên kỷ lục mới. Khả năng này xem ra dễ dàng hơn đối với Công Vinh bởi anh còn trong tay 5 trận đấu nữa (so với 4 của Đình Tùng). Hơn nữa, hiệu suất ghi bàn của Công Vinh trong thời gian gần đây cũng rất tốt (6 trận/6 bàn).
*Tin liên quan:*
điểm thi đại học
phim
tin tức trong ngày hôm nay
tin tức trong ngày mới nhất 
diem chuan dai hoc cao dang 2011 
tra cuu diem thi dai hoc
điểm thi đại học

----------

